# Canyon Torque Coil Dämpfer => eure Federhärten



## 4Stroke (15. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte mein *Canyon Torque ES* mit einem *Rock Shox Vivid B-Tune *Dämpfer ausrüsten. 

Mir geht es jetzt nur um die geeignete Federhärte.
Ich wiege fahrwertig ca.* 90kg*. 
Einsatzbereich sind Enduro/-Touren, auch Asphalt. Kein Bikepark, riesen Sprünge oder sonstiges. Das Dämpfer sollte bergauf im Wiegetritt nicht zu stark wippen, was durch eine weiche Feder eher auftritt. 

*Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht bzw. welche Federhärte wäre bei 90kg angebracht?*

Möchte gerne nur einmal eine Feder bestellen, daher die Frage . Ich tendiere zur Zeit zur 450er.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Na, da solltest du aber mal unterscheiden zwischen Torque FR/ES/FRX  und Torque 2010/11.

Torque FR:
Mir sind 450 bei 87kg netto im Park eine Spur zu straff (sag ohne Rucksack ca. 25%). Auf Tour mit Rucksack (Daypack mit Trinkblase) ist es aber ok - ich werde mal noch ne 400er holen fürn Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (15. Januar 2011)

Canyon Torque FR 2009 mit Fox DHX: 500er Feder bei Systemgewicht 125-130kg

Ist aber tendenziell eher straff und noch gut tourentauglich. Federweg wird einigermaßen ausgenutzt, einen richtig harten Durchschlag habe ich bisher erst einmal bei einem "Aufschlag" aus größerer Höhe gehabt. Bei der Landung ist der Dämpfer gleichzeitig mit der Gabel auf Block gegangen, und es hätte mich fast vom Rad geworfen.


----------



## anulu (16. Januar 2011)

Torque Es:

450er beim Gewicht von 87/88kg mit Rucksack.
Passt für mich optimal. Schlägt nich durch bei Sprüngen un nutzt den kompletten Federweg.

Hatte vorher ne 500er drin, die war schon bei ruppigen Abfahrten zu hart.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. Januar 2011)

Torque FRX 2010

550ger Feder bei 100kg nackig. Sack ca. 30%, keine Durchschläge im Park. Fühlt sich für mich auch bei Touren gut an. 500ter war von Canyon empfohlen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke die 450er wird passen.


----------



## Jogi (16. Januar 2011)

Fahrfertig ca. 85kg
ES 9.0 aus 2009
DHX 5 mit 350er Feder ergibt ca. 30% SAG
Durchschläge hab ich noch keine bemerkt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. Januar 2011)

FRX 09

ca 65kg fahre 450er


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ca 65kg fahre 450er



ergibt 5% SAG?
Die ist doch viel zu hart für dich
Wenn du wissen willst welche Feder du brauchst, kannst du das hier ausrechnen lassen:
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## Otterauge (20. Januar 2011)

Torque 2010ES

Vivid Tune B - 500er feder bei 31% Sag und 110kg

525 wäre für mich ideal aber bis es richtig los geht wieder verleir ich noch funde dann passt es Optimal


----------



## julius09 (21. Januar 2011)

wär fährt ein neues torque mit stahlferder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensson79 (17. März 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> wär fährt ein neues torque mit stahlferder??



Torque Rockzone, L, 350er Feder im DHX RC2
ergibt bei nackischen 84kg ziemlich genau 30% SAG ohne wesentliche Vorspannung der Feder. Auf'm Trail mit den üblichen Hüpfereien und kleinen Kickern/Drops nutze ich etwas mehr als 90% des Federwegs bei komplett offener LowSpeedDruckstufe. Also noch ein bisschen Reserve für die dickeren Dinger. Für den Park dürfte ein bisschen mehr Druck im Piggy den nötigen Durchschlagschutz liefern.


----------



## Schiltrac (17. März 2011)

Nur so schnell mal als Verständnisfrage: Wann spricht ihr bei einem Coil-Dämpfer von einem Durchschlag? 
-Wenn der Gummipuffer einfach zuoberst an der Kolbenstange ist (jedoch nimmt der ja einem ca. 1cm -> also hat man keinen eigentlichen Durchschlag meiner Meinung nach)
-Oder wenn der Dreck auf der Kolbenstange bis praktisch zum Ende des Hubs  weg ist(so 1-2mm Abstand -> Puffer ziemlich komprimiert)
-Oder ihr es vom Gefühl her merkt
?

mfg


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. März 2011)

Ich rede von einem Durchschlag,wenn es hörbar oredntlich RUMS macht! 
kam aber zum glück noch nie vor


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Nur so schnell mal als Verständnisfrage: Wann spricht ihr bei einem Coil-Dämpfer von einem Durchschlag?
> -Wenn der Gummipuffer einfach zuoberst an der Kolbenstange ist (jedoch nimmt der ja einem ca. 1cm -> also hat man keinen eigentlichen Durchschlag meiner Meinung nach)
> -Oder wenn der Dreck auf der Kolbenstange bis praktisch zum Ende des Hubs  weg ist(so 1-2mm Abstand -> Puffer ziemlich komprimiert)
> -Oder ihr es vom Gefühl her merkt
> ...



Den Durchschlag merkst du, dann gehts kurz "klock".


----------



## Jogi (17. März 2011)

wenn's nie durchschlägt: zu hart
wenn's zu oft durchschlägt: zu weich
wenns ab und zu mal durchschlägt: OK


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2011)

Ah, da kann ich meine Daten ja jetzt auch reinschreiben:

Torque FR 2009 - Vivid R2C - Compression Tune medium - 300er Feder - ca. 25% SAG @ 66kg (naggich) - Federwegsausnutzung sieht bisher gut aus, Puffer ganz am Anschlag aber bisher (ohne große Sprünge) noch kein *klonk*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonrider95 (20. März 2011)

Ich finde die Federhärter hängt auch ganz enorm vom Fahrstil ab (ob mehr weite Sprünge oder nur verblocktes Terrain)


----------



## Canyonrider95 (20. März 2011)

Kann man eine 400er feder von Rock shox eig noch weicher drehen (vielleicht per Vorspannung?)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Kann man eine 400er feder von Rock shox eig noch *weicher drehen* (vielleicht per Vorspannung?)


 (bitte nicht übel nehmen )

Eine Feder wird nicht weicher durch Vorspannung - und auch nicht härter, wie manche denken. Man verändert ja generell durch Vorspannung die Federhärte nicht, man erreicht nur, dass man etwas weniger Sag hat, eben um den Bereich, den man die Feder vorspannt. Man verschiebt also nur den Arbeitsbereich etwas, da eine Stahlfeder (theoretisch) über ihren kompletten Hub linear ist.


----------



## Flink (20. März 2011)

edit


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2011)

69kg un ne 250er feder?!?!? 
ich wieg naggsich 60 un hab bei ner 300er knapp unter 30% Sag...


----------



## Flink (20. März 2011)

edit


----------



## Jogi (21. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 69kg un ne 250er feder?!?!?
> ich wieg naggsich 60 un hab bei ner 300er knapp unter 30% Sag...



Dei Rucksack ist zu leicht


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2011)




----------



## schappi (21. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 69kg un ne 250er feder?!?!?
> ich wieg naggsich 60 un hab bei ner 300er knapp unter 30% Sag...



Bei 60 kg kommt der igorion Federrechner auf eine 250er Feder bei 30% SAG ,
wie misst du denn den SAG bei deinem Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> wie misst du denn den SAG bei deinem Stahlfederdämpfer?


Also beim Vivid kann man den "DropStop" (Anschlagpuffer auf der Kolbenstange) runter schieben wie den O-Ring bei einem Luftdämpfer. Wie es bei anderen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. März 2011)

Wie kommst du denn da dran zum Messen Bei Stahlfederdämpfern wird die (Dämpfer-) Auge zu Auge Messung empfohlen, das geht aber nur zu zweit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

Einfach ein Lineal/Metermaß parallel zur Feder halten, so viel Genauigkeit wie diese Angelegenheit erfordert ist da locker gegeben


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. März 2011)

Wenn man nicht gerade einen SAG-Schleppzeiger an seinem Torque hat, empfiehlt sich die Messmethode von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge mittels Lineal.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. März 2011)

ich hab ihn aber


----------



## Flink (23. März 2011)

edit


----------



## han-sch (23. März 2011)

Ich hab vor mir einen Vivid Coil für mein Torque (2011 Modell) zu kaufen und weis  jetzt nicht welche Feder ich brauche. Canyon empfiehlt mir für meine  65-70kg eine 250er Feder? 
Aus dem Torque thread haben alle gesagt 250 wäre zu weich.


----------



## Flink (23. März 2011)

federratenrechner mal ausprobieren? einfach eine andere feder mal testen? so teuer sind die nicht.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (23. März 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Ich hab vor mir einen Vivid Coil für mein Torque (2011 Modell) zu kaufen und weis jetzt nicht welche Feder ich brauche. Canyon empfiehlt mir für meine 65-70kg eine 250er Feder?
> Aus dem Torque thread haben alle gesagt 250 wäre zu weich.


 

Das ist doch viel viel zu weich! Du brauchst doch bestimmt eine 350-400 Feder. Je nach Fahrstil natürlich! Wenn man richtiges Downhillrcing fährt sollte man nicht so eine weiche Feder fahren.


----------



## han-sch (23. März 2011)

Ja denk ich auch, im moment schwank ich zwischen einer 300er und 350er weis noch nicht genau welche ich nehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonrider95 (23. März 2011)

Also ich wieg so 65 kilo und fahr ne 400er. Aber natürlich beim schnellen Racing


----------



## han-sch (23. März 2011)

ja gut aber du fährst ein frx .. dann nehm ich wohl die 350er und wenn die zu hart ist kauf ich mir einfach noch eine 300er dazu


----------



## schappi (23. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Also ich wieg so 65 kilo und fahr ne 400er. Aber natürlich beim schnellen Racing



Warum? gib mir mal deine Begründung dafür.


----------



## schappi (23. März 2011)

.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (23. März 2011)

Weil man beim Racing (vorausgesetzt man ist gut) schnell und agressiv fährt und so schneller über Hindernisse drüber kommt und so kann man das fahrwerk straffer fahren als es Hobbyfahrer tun. Weil man bei einem zu weichen fahrwerk schnell viel Kraft bei Sprüngen in die zu weichen Federelemente verliert und so karft unnötig vergeudet. Außerdem fahren Hobbyfahrer ihre fahrwerke weicher, da es einem, wenn man noch nicht so schnell eine Downhill hinunter fährt mehr "Sicherheit" verschaft.


----------



## schappi (24. März 2011)

Mann kann ein Fahrwerk auch über die (Druckstufen)Dämpfung straff abstimmen und hat dabei dann den Vorteil das man mehr SAG hat und damit bessere Traktion, da nur ein Rad, das am Boden ist Kraft übertragen kann.
Im Amateurmotorsport wird auch immer Hart=gut postuliert. Die echten Profis sehen das gerade auf unebenen Strecken (mit vielen Ausfedervorgängen) wie der Nordschleife ganz anders und deutlich differenzierter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. März 2011)

Aber er fährt doch schnelles und agressives Racing...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Weil man beim Racing (vorausgesetzt man ist gut) schnell und agressiv fährt und so schneller über Hindernisse drüber kommt und so kann man das fahrwerk straffer fahren als es Hobbyfahrer tun. Weil man bei einem zu weichen fahrwerk schnell viel Kraft bei Sprüngen in die zu weichen Federelemente verliert und so karft unnötig vergeudet. Außerdem fahren Hobbyfahrer ihre fahrwerke weicher, da es einem, wenn man noch nicht so schnell eine Downhill hinunter fährt mehr "Sicherheit" verschaft.


OMG, was eine unsinnige Verallgemeinerung  Schau dir mal die Fahrwerke von DH-Pros an, du wirst überrascht sein! Gerade sie fahren ihre Dämpfer z. T. brutal weich mit um die 40% Sag (bei Bikes die nicht für reines DH Fahren aufgebaut sind eher 25-30) und das hat auch schon seinen Sinn. Stahlfederdämpfer machen Durchschläge normal ohne weiteres mit und das wird auch voll ausgenutzt. Ich stand mal in Willingen beim Rennen an einer Stelle, wo die Schnellen bei einem Sprung in einem leichten Gegenhang landeten - bei fast allen jedes Mal *KLONK* Das kam sicher vom harten Fahrwerkssetup 

Ist ja schon was dran, dass Hobbyfahrer ihre Fahrwerke oft etwas weicher fahren (können), aber auch nur in gewissen Grenzen und das liegt dann eher daran, dass sie weniger Reserven brauchen, wenn sie nicht so hart fahren bzw. nicht so große Sachen springen.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (24. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl die Deutschen Downhillpros, die es im worldcup zu nichts bringen.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (24. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Mann kann ein Fahrwerk auch über die (Druckstufen)Dämpfung straff abstimmen und hat dabei dann den Vorteil das man mehr SAG hat und damit bessere Traktion, da nur ein Rad, das am Boden ist Kraft übertragen kann.
> Im Amateurmotorsport wird auch immer Hart=gut postuliert. Die echten Profis sehen das gerade auf unebenen Strecken (mit vielen Ausfedervorgängen) wie der Nordschleife ganz anders und deutlich differenzierter


 

aber du weiß auch das wenn ein fahrwerk straffer abgestimmt ist, dass sich dann auch der SAG ändert


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> aber du weiß auch das wenn ein fahrwerk straffer abgestimmt ist, dass sich dann auch der SAG ändert




Nicht unbedingt...


----------



## schappi (24. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> aber du weiß auch das wenn ein fahrwerk straffer abgestimmt ist, dass sich dann auch der SAG ändert



Jetzt hast du dich gerade als absolut unwissend in Fahrwerksangelegenheiten geoutet

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.
Dein "Dämpfer" ist eine Feder-Dämpfereinheit (also ein Federbein): Die Federhärte bestimmt den Sag, die Druckstufendämpfung die Einfedergeschwindigkeit: Low speed druckstufe dämpft dabei Schwingungen vom pedalieren und die high speed Druckstufe  die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei schnellen Schlägen und bei Sprüngen. Viel high speed Druckstufe ist somit ein hartes Fahrwerkssetup, da das Federbein beim Landen nicht so schnell durchschlägt. Die Zugstufe regelt die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit des Federbeins Harte Feder und große Sprünge= viel Zugstufendämpfung, damit dich der Bock nach dem Landen beim anschließenden Ausfedern nicht abwirft


----------



## Canyonrider95 (24. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dich gerade als absolut unwissend in Fahrwerksangelegenheiten geoutet
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.
> Dein "Dämpfer" ist eine Feder-Dämpfereinheit (also ein Federbein): Die Federhärte bestimmt den Sag, die Druckstufendämpfung die Einfedergeschwindigkeit: Low speed druckstufe dämpft dabei Schwingungen vom pedalieren und die high speed Druckstufe die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei schnellen Schlägen und bei Sprüngen. Viel high speed Druckstufe ist somit ein hartes Fahrwerkssetup, da das Federbein beim Landen nicht so schnell durchschlägt. Die Zugstufe regelt die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit des Federbeins Harte Feder und große Sprünge= viel Zugstufendämpfung, damit dich der Bock nach dem Landen beim anschließenden Ausfedern nicht abwirft


 
Ach ne
trotzdem wikt sich eine unterschiedliche Druckstufeneinstellung auch auf den SAG ein bisschen aus.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (24. März 2011)

das macht aj sowieso mein Mechaniker


----------



## schappi (25. März 2011)

Ja, Nee- iss klar!


----------



## Canyonrider95 (25. März 2011)

probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dich gerade als absolut unwissend in Fahrwerksangelegenheiten geoutet
> 
> *Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.*


Du hast genau das geschrieben, was ich gedacht habe 
Wenn ich jetzt noch einwerfe, dass man trotz identischer Federhärte unterschiedlichen Sag fahren kann, versteht der Arme gar nix mehr. Vielleicht erklärts ihm ja sein Mechaniker, damit er das Wissen für sein aggressives Racing einsetzen kann 




Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> probleme?


Ja, so n Typ Federhärten-Thread, der sich einbildet klugschei$$en zu müssen... 

Zu deinem sinnlosen Kommentar von gestern: nein.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (26. März 2011)

Du bist ja nur so ein Hobbyfahrer, der keine richtige Fahrtechnik hat. Werd doch direkt Mechaniker und hör auf zu fahren!


----------



## cliomare (26. März 2011)

Hallo,

wiege fahrfertig ca. 80 Kg und habe jetzt drei verschiedene Rechner durchprobiert. Alle kommen auf eine 300er oder sogar 250er Rate.

Irgendwie kommt es mir jetzt komisch vor, wenn ich hier von Leuten lese, die mit 65Kg eine 250er feder fahren?

Bräuchte die Feder für ein 2011er Torque Trailflow, rumprobieren ist nicht da ich direkt eine Titanfeder kaufen will.

Ist einer 300er Härte wirklich ok für 80Kg Fahrgewicht und ca. 30% SAG?


----------



## schappi (26. März 2011)

Ich weiÃ ja nicht welche Federrechner du benutzt hast und was du eingegeben hast 
aber der Igorion Federrechner
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
Kommt mit 80kg Gewicht , 30% SAG,70mm DÃ¤mpferhub und 180mm Federweg auf exakt eine 350er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung. Das ist perfekt. Dann kannst du wenn du den SAG zum langen Bergauffahren etwas reduzieren willst die Feder weiter vorspannen.
Warum willst du denn gleich eine sauteure Titanfeder? da kostet dich die Gewichtseinsparung 1â¬/g ganz schÃ¶n happig.
(macht sich aber gut zum Posen, ja t'schuldigung, aber den Spruch konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Flink (26. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur so ein Hobbyfahrer, der keine richtige Fahrtechnik hat. Werd doch direkt Mechaniker und hör auf zu fahren!



Du bist die absolute Lachnummer hier,...


----------



## cliomare (26. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Federrechner du benutzt hast und was du eingegeben hast
> aber der Igorion Federrechner
> http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
> Kommt mit 80kg Gewicht , 30% SAG,70mm Dämpferhub und 180mm Federweg auf exakt eine 350er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung. Das ist perfekt. Dann kannst du wenn du den SAG zum langen Bergauffahren etwas reduzieren willst die Feder weiter vorspannen.
> ...



Hi, 
aber der Dämpfer vom aktuellen Torque hat doch 76mm Hub! Damit komm ich dann auf 300.

Wegen titanfeder: Hab genug Geld, daß es mir auf 100 mehr nicht drauf ankommt. Will das Bike möglichst leicht aufbauen und schwanke zwischen Coildämpfer mit Titanfeder und Vivid Air. Würd mich beides gleich viel kosten.
An sich hätt ich mich schon längst für den Vivid Air entschieden, aber den kann mir mein Händler doch nicht liefern. Und bei allen anderen (Online)händlern würd ich gut 1/3 mehr zahlen, hab also eigentlich keine Lust mehr auf den Vivid.


----------



## schappi (26. März 2011)

Das mit den 76mm Hub hatte ich übersehen.
Es gibt ja nur sehr wenige Leute die mit Titanfedern Erfahrungen haben. Schau daher mal im Unterforum Federung und frag nach.
Angeblich sollen die Titanfedern nach einiger Zeit weicher werden dann wäre eine 350er doch wieder besser.
Also ab ins Federungsforum


----------



## christophersch (26. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das mit den 76mm Hub hatte ich übersehen.
> Es gibt ja nur sehr wenige Leute die mit Titanfedern Erfahrungen haben. Schau daher mal im Unterforum Federung und frag nach.
> Angeblich sollen die Titanfedern nach einiger Zeit weicher werden dann wäre eine 350er doch wieder besser.
> Also ab ins Federungsforum



Richtig! man rechnet mit etwa 10% weniger Spannung nach einem Jahr.
Vorteile der Titanfeder: Leichter, weicher als Stahl, bzw besseres Ansprechverhalten und etwas höhere Endprogression. Genaueres weiß ich aber auch nicht. Den Unterschied spürt man aber merklich! bin eine Weile eine Titanfeder am 951 gefahren. Der direkte Vergleich zu Stahl ist enorm!

Gruß


----------



## schappi (27. März 2011)

Also da sind ein paar nette Ammenmärchen drin:
1. eine 350er Titanfeder hat die gleiche Steifigkeit und Federrate wie eine 350er Stahlfeder zumindest als neue Feder, denn die 350 steht für 350lbs./inch
2. Metallfedern haben im Gegensatz zu Luftfedern kein Losberchmoment  eine Titanfeder hat daher das gleiche gute Ansprechverhalten  wie ein Stahlfeder
3.Eine linear gewickelte Metallfeder hat keine Endprogression! die kommt dann aus der Dämpfereinstellung (piggy back).

Das hier habe ich noch zu dem Thema TI Federn gefunden:

Titan setzt einer Verwindung ca. den halben Widerstand entgegen als Stahl.
Aus diesem Grund müssen Titanfedern aus einem dickeren Draht gefertigt werden und können aber aufgrund der noch hohen Festigkeit mit einer höheren Steigung versehen werden.
Titan ist ca. 40% leichter als Stahl und aufgrund dessen, daß weniger Material eingesetzt wird als bei einer vergleichbaren Stahlfeder werden Titanfedern rund. 50%-60% leichter. (So über den Daumen..).

Titanfedern besitzen folgenden positiven Eigenschaften:

1. Mehr Hub bei gleicher Federlänge
2. Weniger Gesamtgewicht und dadurch auch
3. Weniger ungefederte Masse. Zum Beispiel können im Rennsport durch Verwendung von Ventilfedern aus Titan höhere Drehzahlen gefahren werden.
4. Die Eigenfrequenz ist höher.
5. Kein Korrosionsschutz notwendig

Leider werden (wurden) für die Fertigung von Titanfedern auch eigentlich dafür ungeeignete Legierungen genommen, zB. Ti6Al4V. Das führt zu vorzeitigen Setzerscheinungen und verringerter Lebensdauer. Eine Titanfeder die aus einer "richtigen" Titanfederlegierung gefertigt wurde soll laut Angeben der Hersteller sogar länger halten als eine vergleichbare aus Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (27. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Eine Titanfeder die aus einer "richtigen" Titanfederlegierung gefertigt wurde soll laut Angeben der Hersteller sogar länger halten als eine vergleichbare aus Stahl.




Bleibt damit auch die Federhärte konstant oder sollte man lieber eine Nummer härter wählen, wenn man plant die feder mind. 3 Jahre im Einsatz zu haben (bei häufiger Verwendung)?


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2011)

Vielen Dank! immer wieder gut was dazu gelernt zu haben ;-)


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Bleibt damit auch die Federhärte konstant oder sollte man lieber eine Nummer härter wählen, wenn man plant die feder mind. 3 Jahre im Einsatz zu haben (bei häufiger Verwendung)?



ich denke, dass sie nicht unendlich weicher wird. 10% ist meines Erachtens maximum... Ist ja bei der Fox 40' auch so


----------



## schappi (27. März 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde mit dem federrechner die feder raussuchen, die die geringste Vorspannung braucht um deinen gewÃ¼nschten SAG zu bekommen. Da kannst du dann spÃ¤ter eventuell ein paar Umdrehungen mehr Vorspannen um irgend welche Setzungen auszugleichen.
Und keine Billigfedern aus China oder dubiosen Quellen nehmen, sondern eine Markenfeder, Dann klappt das auch mit dem Umstieg, aber 1â¬/g gespartem Bewicht investieren? Ich bin dafÃ¼r zu geizig!


----------



## cliomare (27. März 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Infos!
Hab gedacht ich bestell mir eine Nukeproof mit, falls ich mir wirklich den revox kaufe.

Die sind ja nicht soo teuer, rund 100â¬ mehr als eine Stahlfeder. Damit wÃ¤r ich preislich immer noch gÃ¼nstiger dran als mit einem Vivid Air an den man momentan wohl eh kaum rankommt.


----------



## Suicyclist (27. März 2011)

Der Thread gefällt mir.

Ich hab' zwar keine Fahrwerksprobleme; aber es tut echt gut, zu lesen, dass ich nicht der einzige über 80kg bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonrider95 (28. März 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> Du bist die absolute Lachnummer hier,...


 
Von dir will doch niemand was hören


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Von dir will doch niemand was hören



gib a Rua, Kleiner!!!
Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zu Stande bringst, nur ******* verbreitest und andere beleidigst, bist du hier falsch. Also bleib sachlich oder verschwinde!!!


----------



## svensson79 (28. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Von dir will doch niemand was hören



Komm schon.... noch so einen! Ich hab richtig Spaß dran Dir zu lauschen   Canyon-PRO-rider 95 solltest Du Dich nennen. Dann wirst Du auch nicht mit so unfähigen Amateursportlern wie uns verglichen! '95: Heisst dass eigentlich dass Du 16 bist? Musst noch viel lernen über den Sport, den Spirit, gegenseitigen Respekt, usw. 
Und das fernab von jeder inhaltlichen Debatte über Federhärten!


----------



## Canyonrider95 (28. März 2011)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Komm schon.... noch so einen! Ich hab richtig Spaß dran Dir zu lauschen  Canyon-PRO-rider 95 solltest Du Dich nennen. Dann wirst Du auch nicht mit so unfähigen Amateursportlern wie uns verglichen! '95: Heisst dass eigentlich dass Du 16 bist? Musst noch viel lernen über den Sport, den Spirit, gegenseitigen Respekt, usw.
> Und das fernab von jeder inhaltlichen Debatte über Federhärten!


 

Ne ich meinte Hobbyfahrer


----------



## schappi (28. März 2011)

Ich habe mich noch einmal über das Kriechverhalten von TI schlaugemacht.
Darüber gibt es auch eine Doktorarbeit http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokserv?idn=980289084&dok_var=d1&dok_ext=pdf&filename=980289084.pdf

Es ist richtig, das Titan kriecht, wie stark es kriecht hängt aber stakt von der Legierung und den Gefüge des Werkstücks ab.


----------



## Schmok (28. März 2011)

Bleibt die Frage an was man diese Info nun festmacht .
Geben die Hersteller darüber auskunft , oder stimmt da meine vermutung das man die Titan qualität als entverbraucher eher am guten Firmenschild nebst Preis ausmacht ?!

Also ich wollte mir eine 600er ( nach kalkulator und stahltest) Titanfeder greifen , lange ich nun bei namhaften Herstellern zu ?! und schau nich so auf den Preis ?! sind die von Fox/Toxh. namhaft ? fragen ....

@CanyondrivOr ,so ein Forum ist wie Brennessel , erst scheut man den Direkten Kontakt doch dann reibt mann sich die einzelnen stachel mit jeder bewegung nur noch tiefer hinein  halt halt bisel abstand und seh den Busch als ganzes  und wie du dann siehst  jeder (@me2) schreibt hier a bisel blÖdsinn


----------



## Flink (28. März 2011)

Canyonrider95 schrieb:


> Von dir will doch niemand was hören



lieber canyonrider95,...denk doch bitte mal nach und ließ dir deine posts mal durch. man sieht sich bestimmt mal


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. März 2011)

angemessener tonfall wäre nützlich,meinste nicht?


----------



## Flink (28. März 2011)

Gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht. Manchmal gehts nicht anders.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> Du bist die absolute Lachnummer hier,...


...und die sollte man auch entsprechend behandeln: einfach drüber lachen - sonst nichts (Zaunpfahl gesehen? ). Ausser evtl. auf die Ignorelist setzen.

Ist doch (leider mittlerweile) IBC-Alltag, dass sich irgendwelche sozialbehinderten Leute hinter der Internet-Anonymität verstecken und sinnlos andere Leute blöd anmachen. Im echten Leben würde man die 2 oder vielleicht auch 3 Mal verbal verwarnen und ihnen beim nächsten Mal einfach eine auf die 12 donnern, danach wäre Ruhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (28. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und die sollte man auch entsprechend behandeln: einfach drüber lachen - sonst nichts (Zaunpfahl gesehen? ). Ausser evtl. auf die Ignorelist setzen.
> 
> Ist doch (leider mittlerweile) IBC-Alltag, dass sich irgendwelche sozialbehinderten Leute hinter der Internet-Anonymität verstecken und sinnlos andere Leute blöd anmachen. Im echten Leben würde man die 2 oder vielleicht auch 3 Mal verbal verwarnen und ihnen beim nächsten Mal einfach eine auf die 12 donnern, danach wäre Ruhe...



du hast recht, darum wurde mein beitrag editiert.


----------



## Canyonrider95 (28. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und die sollte man auch entsprechend behandeln: einfach drüber lachen - sonst nichts (Zaunpfahl gesehen? ). Ausser evtl. auf die Ignorelist setzen.
> 
> Ist doch (leider mittlerweile) IBC-Alltag, dass sich irgendwelche sozialbehinderten Leute hinter der Internet-Anonymität verstecken und sinnlos andere Leute blöd anmachen. Im echten Leben würde man die 2 oder vielleicht auch 3 Mal verbal verwarnen und ihnen beim nächsten Mal einfach eine auf die 12 donnern, danach wäre Ruhe...


 
Als ob ich den ganzen Tag drinnnen sitzen würde. Ich habe auch Fotos ne. Falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2011)

> Canyonrider95
> Gast


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Gabs zu viel Fanpost oder wieso ist der Pro verschwunden? 

By the way: heute Stand die erste Ausfahrt mit dem 2011er Vivid in meinem 2010er Torque an. Bin seehr zufrieden.

Der Dämpfer hat eine Medium Zug- und Druckstufe. Die verbaute 400er Feder könnte bei meinen ca. 85 kg (im Adamskostüm) ein klein bisschen weicher sein (der SAG-Indikator zeigt ca. 25% an). 



 (leider nur ein Handybild. Ein Monstrum von Dämpfer in dem Rahmen).

Alles in allem war das ein super Kauf. Der Hinterbau sackt nicht mehr weg und man kann sich nun viel kontrollierter in die Luft hebeln. Durch die Linearität wird das Bike noch viel verspielter auf dem Hinterrad und lädt noch mehr zum Manualen ein. 

Das Gewicht ist natürlich nicht ohne (1066g mit Feder und Buchsen) aber das ist es mir wert.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat eine Medium Zug- und Druckstufe. Die verbaute 400er Feder könnte bei meinen ca. 85 kg (im Adamskostüm) ein klein bisschen weicher sein (der SAG-Indikator zeigt ca. 25% an).


Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch den 2011er Vivid Coil bestellt. Feder habe ich mir erstmal eine 350er geordert, wiege ca. 80 kg. Wenn mir diese doch noch zu hart sein sollte, hätte ich demnächst evtl. eine neue 350er Feder im Angebot.
Eine blaue Totem Feder habe ich auch noch zu Hause liegen. Die originale habe ich gegen eine weiche getauscht, wobei ich damit den Federweg schon sehr gut ausnutze. Siehe Snapshot:




Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie sich das mit dem Coil-Dämpfer fährt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Du wirst sehr zufrieden sein 

350er Feder klingt gut. Genau die brauche ich  Vielleicht ginge auch noch eine 300er aber da könnte es schon bei mir knapp werden.

Sieht doch aber auf dem Foto noch nach ein paar Reserven aus?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> 350er Feder klingt gut. Genau die brauche ich  Vielleicht ginge auch noch eine 300er aber da könnte es schon bei mir knapp werden.


Oh, wenn du bei dir schon eine 300er annimst bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich mit der 350er passend liege. Oder willst du nur von den 1000g runter  
Das Gewicht ist ja echt ordentlich, wenn ich da jetzt wieder 500g draufpacke muss nachher noch die Hammerschmidt weg um das zu kompensieren. Könnte sich gewichtstechnisch sogar 1:1 ausgehen.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sieht doch aber auf dem Foto noch nach ein paar Reserven aus?


Naja, Daumenbreit ist noch 
Wir haben am Wochenende die Highspeed-Funktion meiner Knipse ausprobiert, und da war ich doch erstaunt wie weit die Gabel einfedert. Eine leichte Anpassung ist ja noch über die Kompression der Gabel möglich, muss ich mal austesten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Oh, wenn du bei dir schon eine 300er annimst bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich mit der 350er passend liege. Oder willst du nur von den 1000g runter
> Das Gewicht ist ja echt ordentlich, wenn ich da jetzt wieder 500g draufpacke muss nachher noch die Hammerschmidt weg um das zu kompensieren. Könnte sich gewichtstechnisch sogar 1:1 ausgehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Na eine 300er Feder könnte für mich vielleicht doch zu gewagt sein. Da ich laut SAG-Indikator heute aber noch gut 20% "Reserve" hatte, wurde ich Größenwahnsinnig...

Das Mehrgewicht ist mir an meinem Bike nicht so krass aufgefallen und die Performance macht es auf jeden Fall wieder wett - also keine Angst 

Hammerschmidt ist schon ganz nett aber inzwischen kann ich auch darauf verzichten. 

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall auch mal raten, den Ölstand der Totem zu überprüfen. Bei mir waren ab Werk 40ml zu wenig Öl drin. Kein Wunder, dass meine Totem im anderen Bike dann über Wurzelfeldern das Tanzen begann 

Grüße
kalle


----------



## Flink (30. März 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. März 2011)

So, also ich hab nun den Kalkulator mal ausprobiert, der vorige Seite empfohlen wurde. Er gibt mir bei etwa 30%Sag 1 Vorschlag für ne 350er (1Kl. Preload) und 3 Vorschläge für ne 300er (2,3,4 Klicks Prel.). Im Moment fahre ich eine 400er Stahl und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.. auch von der Federwegsausnutzung. (0 Kl. HS DS), aber nun bin ich etwas verwirrt. Was würdet ihr mir raten (für Freeride) und wie genau ist der Kalkulator? Mit welchen Berechnungen rechnet er den Sag aus, und berechnet er LSDS mit ein? 
Ich werd' daraus nicht ganz schlau, zumal die Progressionskurven bei allen Rädern und Dämpfern ja auch anders sind...

Sorry, für die ganzen Fragen...
Danke im Voraus!

Christopher


----------



## schappi (31. März 2011)

B*ei den Federrechnern wird nur der statische Negativfederweg berechnet *und von einer Gewichtsverteilung von 60%:40% Hinterrad zu Vorderrad ausgegangen. In der erweiterten Funktion kann man auch noch die exakte Radlastverteilung , die man mit einer Personenwaage ermittelt (wobei ein Brett gleicher Dicke unter das andere Rad gelegt werden muß).
Das Dynamische Verhalten des Federbeins wird über high speed druckstufe für die Einfedergeschwindigkeit  und Druck bzw Kammer-Volumen im Piggyback für die Endprogression eingestellt. Die Zugstufe regelt nur das Ausfederverhalten, je härter die Feder, desto höher die Zugstufendämpfung.(sonst wirft euch der Bock nach der Landung ab, weil er zu schnell ausfedert und sich verhält wie ein Pogostick)
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß 80% aller Biker ihren Dämpfer falsch eingestellt haben, woher sollen sie auch das wissen. Rennteams mit ähnlich kompliziert abzustimmenden Federbeinen haben dafür eine Fahrwerksingenieur.


----------



## schappi (31. März 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> Gebe ich schon wieder was falsch ein bei dem Rechner. Torque Fr mit Dhx 4.0. Feder ist 2,8x irgendwas. Also sind das 71,12 mm Hub oder? Dann noch 170mm federweg und noch das Gewicht von 70kg. Ergibt bei mir 300 oder 250 wenn ich 30 sag fahren will. Bei der 350er wären es nur 23%.
> 
> Hab ich nen fehler gemacht bei der Eingabe?  Danke



Gegenfrage: nutzt du denn den gesamten Federweg aus?
oder hast du häufig Durchschläge?


----------



## Flink (31. März 2011)

edit


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Feder habe ich mir erstmal eine 350er geordert, wiege ca. 80 kg. Wenn mir diese doch noch zu hart sein sollte...





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Vielleicht ginge auch noch eine 300er aber da könnte es schon bei mir knapp werden.


Ok, ist zwar ein anderer Rahmen als meiner, aber auch fürs 2010/11er Torque sieht die Berechnung der Feder fast gleich aus wie beim alten. Und ich fahre bei mir mit ~66kg nackig eine 300er und nutze den Federweg bisher auch ohne besonders große Sprünge zumindest bis zum Endanschlagspuffer aus. Ich glaube, dass bei euch beiden die 350er bzw. 400er Feder schon in Ordnung ist. 




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ja echt ordentlich, wenn ich da jetzt wieder 500g draufpacke muss nachher noch die Hammerschmidt weg um das zu kompensieren. Könnte sich gewichtstechnisch sogar 1:1 ausgehen.


Kommt hin. Selbst mit recht billigen Teilen (Hone, Standard-KB, Race Face Bash, Stinger ISCG, SLX Umwerfer) kommt man auf etwa 350g Ersparnis, wenn man ein paar leichtere Teile verbaut, ist locker noch mehr drin.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das Mehrgewicht ist mir an meinem Bike nicht so krass aufgefallen und die Performance macht es auf jeden Fall wieder wett - also keine Angst


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Auch bergauf fährt es sich einfach besser, weil der Hinterbau am Berg nicht so weit eintaucht (ich vermute mal, das hat auch der neue Rahmen nicht abgelegt, wie auch!?). Die "paar Gramm" mehr fallen da echt nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## schappi (1. April 2011)

Flink schrieb:


> Die 250er ist mir nur durschgeachlagen wenn ich mal heftig im Flat gelandet bin. Sonst nie, weder in Österreich oder Frankreich. Dicke Stein oder wurzelfelder gingen super klar mit der weichen Feder.



Na dann passen doch dien Erfahrungen und die Rechnung des Federrechners überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (1. April 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Na dann passen doch dien Erfahrungen und die Rechnung des Federrechners überein.



Ist der Hinterbau des FRX ähnlich, Ode lassen die sich muht vergleichen?!  Dann würde ich nämlich die 350er jetzt ordern...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. April 2011)

Nabend,

ich werde mal die Tage eine 350er Feder ordern.

Smubob, du hast vollkommen Recht. Das 2010er Torque mit Vivid fährt sich einfach "ruhiger", wenn auch im moment noch recht straff


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. April 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau des FRX ähnlich, Ode lassen die sich muht vergleichen?!  Dann würde ich nämlich die 350er jetzt ordern...


Da wäre ich vorsichtig., denn das FRX ist dem (ab) 2010er Torque vom Hinterbau zumindest nicht besonders ähnlich.
Das FRX hat 200mm Federweg bei ca. 70mm Dämpferhub. Das Torque 2010 hat 180mm Federweg bei 76mm Dämpferhub.
Das Hebelverhältnis ist beim FRX noch stärker progressiv als beim alten Torque, das neue Torque hat ein mehr oder weniger lineares Verhältnis über den gesamten Federweg.

Es gibt ein schönes Programm bei dem man sich die Geometrien der Canyons (FRX, Torque 2009, Torque 2010) ansehen kann (die Demo-Version sollte reichen):
http://www.bikechecker.com/
Man muss natürlich den dort hinterlegten Geometriedaten blind vertrauen, ich denke nicht dass die von den Herstellern offiziell zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.


----------



## anulu (4. April 2011)

Ich hab jetz mal nachgeschaut und meine Angaben mit euren verglichen.
Die 450er Feder die ich immoment in meim 09 Torque drin hab dürften für meine 85 kg bissl zu straff sein.Bekomm den Dämpfer auch nicht mehr durchgeschlagen  Sag mess ich nochma nach sobalds wieder zusammengebaut ist 

Hab jetz ma 2 Federberechner angeworfen: 
Der http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/ sagt mir mit 1 Preload ziemlich genau eine 400er.
Der http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f gibt mir 337 aus also eine 350er Feder.

Wollt ma fragen ob ich besser ne 350er oder ne 400er ausprobieren soll für ein Bike mit dem ich immoment alles mach von kleinen Touren bis DH/FR


----------



## schappi (4. April 2011)

Miss doch erstmal den SAG und vergleich ihn mit den Ergebnissen der beiden Federrechner. wieviel SAg willst du denn fahren? wenn ich deine Angaben nachrechne kommen ich bei Igorion auf nur 25% SAG, was bei FR ein bisschen wenig ist


----------



## anulu (4. April 2011)

30% 
Joa wie gesagt Sag wird noch gemessen dauert nur bis die Woche ein Packet widder da is 

Angaben die ich eingegeben hab:
Fahrergewicht: 85kg
Damperstroke: 70mm (is ja ein 09er mit 160mm)
Wheel Travel: 1116mm (hab ich im Inet fürs Torque ES gefunden)
Sag: 30%


----------



## philwillfahrn (4. April 2011)

Wheel Travel meint den Federweg am Heck, in deinem Fall dann 160mm...

Kommen aber lustige Vorschläge bei raus...


----------



## Mathok (4. April 2011)

Um die Verwirrung perfekt zu machen. Ich mag den Rechner von tf tuned shox am liebsten. Der unterscheidet auch zwischen den verschiedenen Hinterbaukonzepten und Dämpfern.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## anulu (4. April 2011)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> Wheel Travel meint den Federweg am Heck, in deinem Fall dann 160mm...
> 
> Kommen aber lustige Vorschläge bei raus...



Whot?! Dann komm ich ja auf 300er glatt (hatte vorhin den Wert in Klammern genommen  )

Mit dem TF Tuned Shox Rechner komm ich auf ne 350er sofern ich bei 368 abrunde (Shock Stroke is laut denen ihrer Auflistung 2,75 nehm ich an)

Hab jetz mal spartanisch nachgemessen, wenn das wirklich stimmen soll bin ich bei 15-17% Sag immoment was mir doch sehr wenig vorkommt... oda ich bin zu blöd zum Messen

Ich fahr en Dhx kein Vivid wie die meisten Vorredner wollte ich nur einwerfen   Weis nicht genau wie die unterschiedlichen Federn bei den beiden Dämpfer eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## schappi (4. April 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> 30%
> Joa wie gesagt Sag wird noch gemessen dauert nur bis die Woche ein Packet widder da is
> 
> Angaben die ich eingegeben hab:
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Luftdämpfer am ES hat nur 63mm Hub und ergibt am Heck 160mm. Der Stahlfederdämpfer mit 70mm hub ergibt 170mm Wheel travel = Federweg am Hinterrad
was du da als wheel travel aufgeschrieben hast sieht aus wie der Radstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (4. April 2011)

Joa genau das wurde ja auch ne Seite vorher schon verbessert. Tut mir leid hab mal kurz nich nachgedacht

Die 170 hab ich nur in die Liste ausm Post falsch eingetragen.

OK nachdem ich mich jetz genug lächerlich gemacht hab  komme ich bei jedem Rechner auf eine 350er.
Werd demnach mal ne 350 ausprobieren. Wenn sie für Touren zu weich sein sollte kommt der Mittelweg rein 

Cool, dass ich mit der 450er gut zurecht kam bis dato.


----------



## Hochi (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe ein 2009er Torque Fr 8.0 und hab mir einen Fox DHX 4 geholt mit einer 500er Feder (war dabei). Habe dann an das Canyon Service-Center geschrieben, die meinten für 75 Kilo Fahrergewicht eine 450er Feder sei der Standard. 
Den Rechner, den ich auf den vorderen Seiten gefunden habe (igorion.com), zeigt aber 350 für mich an.
(86 Kilo, ca 30% Sag, 70 mm Hub, 170mm wheel travel)
Glaubt ihr dass das passt und habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Rechner?
Kann ich den sag mittels Feder-vorspannung verringern?
Fahre alles mit dem Rad also Tour und Freeride.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Jogi (5. April 2011)

Hochi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe ein 2009er Torque Fr 8.0 und hab mir einen Fox DHX 4 geholt mit einer 500er Feder (war dabei). Habe dann an das Canyon Service-Center geschrieben, die meinten für 75 Kilo Fahrergewicht eine 450er Feder sei der Standard.
> Den Rechner, den ich auf den vorderen Seiten gefunden habe (igorion.com), zeigt aber 350 für mich an.
> (86 Kilo, ca 30% Sag, 70 mm Hub, 170mm wheel travel)
> ...



Ich fahr mit derzeit 74 kg (netto) ne 350er Feder im DHX5 (Torque ES aus 2009, dürfte aber die selbe Kinematik aufweisen)
Die 350er ist schön "geschmeidig" -> 

Ne 450er für 75 kg ist Schmarrn , das hab ich selbst ausprobiert, die war mir viiiieeel zu hart


----------



## Hochi (5. April 2011)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit aus einem Norco Atomic von 2008 eine 400er Dämpfer zu testen, aber der Dämpfer im Norco hat eine EBL von 241mm und nicht von 222mm. Wäre das evtl möglich zum ausprobieren, oder ist die Feder zu lang?
Fragen über Fragen...=)


----------



## schappi (5. April 2011)

Hochi schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Möglichkeit aus einem Norco Atomic von 2008 eine 400er Dämpfer zu testen, aber der Dämpfer im Norco hat eine EBL von 241mm und nicht von 222mm. Wäre das evtl möglich zum ausprobieren, oder ist die Feder zu lang?
> Fragen über Fragen...=)



Hähh??
die Frage verstehe ich nicht!
Die 350er Feder ist schon goldrichtig für dich.
und ja du kannst durch erhöhen der Vorspannung der Feder den SAG reduzieren, das ist ja gerade die Funktion der Federvorspannung


----------



## Hochi (5. April 2011)

Danke vielmals, werd mich dann um eine 350er umschauen!
Falls jemand Intersse an einer 500x2.80 hat, kurz in meine Anzeige schauen


----------



## Hochi (5. April 2011)

So nun die letzte Frage... Was haltet ihr von Nukeproof Federn? 
Wären um einiges günstiger als original Fox, aber sind sie auch gut?

Möge die Unwissenheit mit mir sein...


----------



## schappi (5. April 2011)

Ich habe auch so das GefÃ¼hl, das du noch viel lernen kannst.
Bei Stahlfedern gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede in der qualitÃ¤t. Wichtig ist, daÃ Innen und Aussendurchmeser der Nukeproof Feder identisch mit den Fox Federn ist.
Innendurchmesser ist da wichtig, das er Ã¼ber den DÃ¤mpfer geht. Aussendurchmesser damit sie nicht am Rahmen anschlÃ¤gt und auf dem Federteller des DÃ¤mpfers passt

Edit
ich habe gerade einmal nachgeschaut: Nukeproove hat nur sÃ¼ndteure Titanfedern,  eine Fox Stahlfeder kostet nur 47â¬ http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22651_DHX---Van-R-Stahlfeder-fuer-222mm-.html
Irgendwie bist du so'n bisschen neben der Spur


----------



## Hochi (5. April 2011)

na ja nukeproof Stahl-federn kosten bei crc ca. 30â¬
muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur gefahren bin und mir ned soviel materialsorgen gemacht habe und die Aussagen der Unterschiedlichen 'FachwerkstÃ¤tten' oft ned so hilfreich sind, da man Ã¼berall unterschiedliche Meinungen bekommt!!
Thx fÃ¼r die Hilfestellung!
lg
aus IBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philwillfahrn (8. April 2011)

Heute erste Testfahrt mit dem Vivid.
Hab ein Mid-Tune mit 300er Feder bei 67kg ohne alles und um die 70kg fahrfertig.
Ohne Vorspannung komme ich auch auf knapp 30% SAG, allerdings fühlt sich der Dämpfer in der Praxis auch mit offener Compression noch recht straff an.
Hoffe das liegt daran, dass er noch nicht eingefahren ist.
War bei meiner Van am Anfang auch nicht anders.

Bei einem Sprung von ca. 1m ins Flache kam ich auf ca. 90% im SAG- Monitor.


Das Mehrgewicht fiel mir übrigens überhaupt nicht auf, solange ich im sitzen bergauf fahre wippt auch nichts, also super.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. April 2011)

Mal an die Leute die an dem neuen Torque den Dämpfer getauscht haben:
Ist die obere Schraube zur Dämpferaufnahme irgendwie eingeklebt?
Mein Vivid ist nämlich heute angekommen, aber die obere Schraube lässt sich partout nicht öffnen.
Der Inbus ist ja nicht gerade tief. Als es mir doch zu schwer ging habe ich erst etwas auf der Schraube herumgehämmert, und vorsichtig auf der anderen Seite mit einer Lötlampe geheizt. Dann wars aber trotzdem noch so dass mit der Inbus mit einem Schlüssel mit T-Griff übergedreht ist.
Habs dann mit grober Gewalt probiert, also mit Schraubenzieher mit durchgehender Klinge als Meißel versucht die Schraube aufzuhämmern - es tut sich absolut nichts.

Bevor ich mir den Rahmen dabei vermackel, habe ich heute schonmal eine neue Schraube bei Canyon bestellt. Wenn die da ist werde ich die Schraube von der Gewindeseite her ausbohren.
Also mit 12 Nm ist die bestimmt nicht festgezogen worden ;-)
Oder kann die sich irgendwo verbogen haben dass das so schwer geht?

Echt blöd, Dämpfer kommt, Sonnenschein, und dann sowas...


----------



## philwillfahrn (8. April 2011)

Ich habe WD40 auf Buchsen und Schraube gegeben, ob das allerdings empfehlenswert ist, ist die andere Frage.
Ging auf jeden Fall leicht raus.


----------



## anulu (9. April 2011)

Die sind glaub ich mit Loctide befestigt. 
Meine ging nach nem kräftigen Drehen am Imbus dann gut raus. Hab das auch nur mit nem Multi Tools geöffnet bekommen.
Hammsese wohl richtig festgeknallt. 
Mit WD40 kannstes auch mal probiern dürft nix ausmachen.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (9. April 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Die sind glaub ich mit Loctide befestigt.
> Meine ging nach nem kräftigen Drehen am Imbus dann gut raus. Hab das auch nur mit nem Multi Tools geöffnet bekommen.
> Hammsese wohl richtig festgeknallt.
> Mit WD40 kannstes auch mal probiern dürft nix ausmachen.



WD40 hatte ich ganz zu Anfang drauf. Aber wenn die Schraube eingeklebt ist hilft nur Wärme. Allerdings kann ich da ja nur vorsichtig heizen, weil ich mir nicht den Lack bzw. den DHX-Air versauen will. Die untere Schraube ging hingegen supereinfach los. Diese habe ich aber noch nicht ganz rausgedreht um nachzusehen ob diese eingeklebt wurde.

Wahrscheinlich hat da einer die Flasche Loctite Schraubensicherung mit Fügeverbindung hochfest verwechselt


----------



## anulu (9. April 2011)

Ok.
Mh gut möglich das die da was verwechselt haben 
Sry, mir fällt jetzt aber auch keine andere Möglichkeit ein außer vorsichtig Erwärmen und mit Schmagges an der Schraube zu drehn... aba iwann gibt auch der Imbus mal nach^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (9. April 2011)

Was sagt Canoyn denn dazu?
Wäre schön wenn sich hier mal einer von denen blicken lassen würde, das Problem is t ja nicht unbekannt, gibt genug, die die Schrauberundgedreht ham,weil der Imbus durchgedreht ist....
War bei mir auch der Fall, aber wenn man was sagt, wird man als unfähiger Idiot hingestellt,der zu blöd ist, eine einfache Schraube aufzudrehen.
Ich hab dann irgendwann einfach den Schraubenkopf mit nem Senkbohrer weggefräst,ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, denn man beschädigt leicht den Rahmen.

12Nm waren das nieundnimmer!!!!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (9. April 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch der Fall, aber wenn man was sagt, wird man als unfähiger Idiot hingestellt,der zu blöd ist, eine einfache Schraube aufzudrehen.
> Ich hab dann irgendwann einfach den Schraubenkopf mit nem Senkbohrer weggefräst,ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, denn man beschädigt leicht den Rahmen.


Sitzt denn die Gegenmutter nicht fest im Rahmen drin? Wenn man die rausnehmen kann würde ich nämlich auch den Schraubenkopf wegbohren. Ich dachte die sitzt fest im Rahmen, wenn ich dann den Kopf wegbohre habe ich ja immer noch den Rest der Schraube festsitzen, was mit nichts bringen würde.

Ich habe fast 10 Jahre beruflich in der Reparatur von Maschinen und Anlagen gearbeitet, also ich denke mal ich weiß wie ich eine festsitzende Schraube zu lösen habe. Wobei es da nicht unbedingt auf die Optik ankam wie bei meinem Fahrrad, da war Funktion und schnelle Reparatur wichtiger als ein vermackeltes Bauteil.

Darum habe ich bei diesem Zustand dann auch aufgehört:


----------



## anulu (9. April 2011)

Die Gegenmutter sitzt nicht fest im Rahmen außer die haben des seit 09 geändert. Musst nur schauen wie die greifen kannst umse rauszuholn.

Wusste garnicht, dass soviele Probleme mit der festsitzenden Schraube haben.


----------



## han-sch (9. April 2011)

also ich hab die schrauben an meinem 2011er dropzone problemlos rausbekommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2011)

philwillfahrn schrieb:


> Ohne Vorspannung komme ich auch auf knapp 30% SAG, allerdings fühlt sich der Dämpfer in der Praxis auch mit offener Compression noch recht straff an.


Ja, er fühlt sich straffer an, weil er im mittleren Bereich nicht so weich (schwammig) ist. Er schluckt Schläge kontrollierter, weil er nicht schon für kleine Schläge >2/3 des Federwegs verschwendet und gibt so mehr Feedback vom Untergrund. Ich habe das nur als positiv empfunden. Die Compression würde ich übrigens nicht komplett offen fahren, richte dich lieber nach dem Trailside Tuningguide, die Einstelungen die dort vorgeschlagen sind funktionieren meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich gut.



philwillfahrn schrieb:


> Bei einem Sprung von ca. 1m ins Flache kam ich auf ca. 90% im SAG- Monitor.


Klingt doch ziemlich optimal, wie ich finde! 




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Ist die obere Schraube zur Dämpferaufnahme irgendwie eingeklebt?
> Mein Vivid ist nämlich heute angekommen, aber die obere Schraube lässt sich partout nicht öffnen.
> Der Inbus ist ja nicht gerade tief. Als es mir doch zu schwer ging habe ich erst etwas auf der Schraube herumgehämmert, und vorsichtig auf der anderen Seite mit einer Lötlampe geheizt.


Also ich habe meine (2009er Torque) raus bekommen, indem ich auf den eingesteckten abgewinkelten Inbusschlüssel mit dem Hammer in GUZS Richtung draufgeschlagen habe = "manueller Schlagschrauber", Geheimtip!  Dennoch war mein Innensechskant danach ziemlich mitgenommen - was er übrigens auch vorher von den Canyon Monteuren schon war...!
Wie du schon bemerkt hast, ist die Werkzeugaufnahme dieser Schraube nicht gerade tief, daher würde ich JEDEM, der diese Schraube öffnet sowieso folgendes empfehlen:





Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> ... eine neue Schraube bei Canyon bestellt.


Bei der ist der Kopf etwas tiefer ausgefräst und sollte diesem Problem für die Zukunft entgegenwirken.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

wer Interesse hat: vielleicht steht mein 2011er Vivid RC2 passend für Torque Modelle ab 2010 wieder zum Verkauf.

Ich hab da so einen Plan...

bei Interesse PN

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer Interesse hat: vielleicht steht mein 2011er Vivid RC2 passend für Torque Modelle ab 2010 wieder zum Verkauf.
> 
> ...



Mich würde eher dein Plan und warum du den Dämpfer wieder hergeben willst interessieren?? 

Warst nicht zufrieden damit?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2011)

Doch. Momentan sieht mein Plan aber vor, mein Big Bike mit Coil Vorne und Hinten zu behalten. Von daher wird das Torque weiter zum leichten Tourenfreerider umgebaut - da ist der Coil-Dämpfer zu schwer 

Wegen der Performance kann ich mich keinesfalls beklagen. Das Torque fährt sich mit dem Vivid gegenüber dem DHX Air wesentlich besser


----------



## LB Stefan (12. April 2011)

Der den du hast ist 222mm ?


----------



## pillemaen (12. April 2011)

Da er ein 2010 Torque hat, hat der Dämpfer 240mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. April 2011)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Da er ein 2010 Torque hat, hat der Dämpfer 240mm



Mhm passend fürs 2011er torque??


----------



## pillemaen (12. April 2011)

ja, da es der selbe Rahmen ist


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2011)

Dämpfer hat 240mm Einbaulänge passend für 2010er und 2011er Torques.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> vielleicht steht mein 2011er Vivid *RC2* passend für Torque Modelle ab 2010 wieder zum Verkauf.


R2C! 




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Momentan sieht mein Plan aber vor, mein Big Bike mit Coil Vorne und Hinten zu behalten. Von daher wird das Torque weiter zum leichten Tourenfreerider umgebaut - da ist der Coil-Dämpfer zu schwer


Also mir ist er das Gewicht wert  (ok, bei dir ist es etwas mehr) In wie weit kann man denn dem weiten Eintauchen des Hinterbaus durch ein stark zugedrehtes ProPedal am DHX Air entgegenwirken? Bringt sicher nicht allzu viel, genau wie die LS DS beim Evolver...


----------



## philwillfahrn (13. April 2011)

Mir issers auch Wert...
Zumal mir das Gewicht eh nicht auffällt...

Ich denk ja auch nicht auf ner Tour: *******, ich hab schon wieder 200ml Wasser zu viel in der Trinkblaße, bin ich jetzt noch Uphilltauglich?

Letztens hatte ich sogar einen 70g (!!!) Riegel mit im Rucksack, statt den sonst üblichen 50g. Im Downhill schiebt der einen echt geil, hab ihn dann aber relativ schnell angeknabbert weil ich mich irgendwie langsamer gefühlt hab an den Anstiegen...


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2011)

Hab jetzt auch mal 3 Federrechner bemüht und irgendwie kann ich mich noch immer nicht zwischen ner 350 oder 400 Feder entscheiden...
100kg Ready for ride

Will gleich ne Nuke Proof Titanfeder mit bestellen deshalb scheidet testen erst mal aus...
Hat jemand bei gleichem Gewicht Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> R2C!
> 
> 
> Also mir ist er das Gewicht wert  (ok, bei dir ist es etwas mehr) In wie weit kann man denn dem weiten Eintauchen des Hinterbaus durch ein stark zugedrehtes ProPedal am DHX Air entgegenwirken? Bringt sicher nicht allzu viel, genau wie die LS DS beim Evolver...



Ups hast Recht - R2C meine ich natürlich 

Das Propedal kannst du bei den neuen DHX Air Modellen ja nur an und aus schalten. Zu viel Druck in der Kammer lässt den Dämpfer insgesamt schnell "hölzern" wirken.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das Propedal kannst du bei den neuen DHX Air Modellen ja nur an und aus schalten. Zu viel Druck in der Kammer lässt den Dämpfer insgesamt schnell "hölzern" wirken.


Achso, ich dachte, die Stärke im aktivierten Zustand könnte man voreinstellen? Bin bei Fox nicht so bewandert. Zu viel Druck im Piggy ist Mist, klar.


----------



## tomu (13. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal 3 Federrechner bemüht und irgendwie kann ich mich noch immer nicht zwischen ner 350 oder 400 Feder entscheiden...
> 100kg Ready for ride
> 
> Will gleich ne Nuke Proof Titanfeder mit bestellen deshalb scheidet testen erst mal aus...
> Hat jemand bei gleichem Gewicht Erfahrungen?



Hey Stefan, ich habe 95kg fahrfertig und das Rockzone mit ner 350er Feder. Damit komme ich so auf 30%-35% SAG, gemssen mit dem SAG Indicator am Rad. Müsste mal genau messen. Die weißen Striche sind bei der Goldenen Wippe nicht besonders gut lesbar. Die 400er wollte ich allerdings auch mal probieren, dann für Touren.
Wenn du mal Richtung Frankenwald unterwegs bist, kannst du es gerne mal Testen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (15. April 2011)

So, hab heute die neue Schraube für die obere Dämpferbefestigung bekommen. Da hat Canyon wohl erkannt dass der Inbus nicht ausreichend tief war. Bei der neuen Schraube ist dieser zumindest anders:





Das Torque fährt sich mit dem Vivid Coil wirklich super . Man kann viel aktiver fahren, aus Anliegern rausdrücken und so weiter.
Allerdings werde ich mir auch noch eine 300er Feder bestellen. Mit der 350er geht es zwar, aber so nutze ich den Federweg niemals aus (knapp 80 kg fahrfertig). Mit der 350er habe ich aber trotzdem knapp 25% Sag.


----------



## anulu (15. April 2011)

Hab heut auch meine 350er Feder für den Dhx eingebaut. Hab ca. 30% Sag jetz  ma gspannt wie es sich morgen fährt...
Kein Plan wie ich bisher mit der 450er zurechtgekommen bin


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Da hat Canyon wohl erkannt dass der Inbus nicht ausreichend tief war. Bei der neuen Schraube ist dieser zumindest anders


Ja, ist wohl bei allen Dämpferschrauben (auch für die älteren Baujahre) so.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (16. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, ist wohl bei allen Dämpferschrauben (auch für die älteren Baujahre) so.



Du meinst, wenn du jetzt eine neue Schraube fürs <2010er Torque bestellst ist die auch anders? Oder war das Problem schon vorher bekannt, und man hat es irrtümlich beim neuen Torque wieder eingebaut?
Wie dem auch sei: Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn du jetzt eine neue Schraube fürs <2010er Torque bestellst ist die auch anders?


Korrekt. Meine vordere war "original" schon etwas mitgenommen und als ich den Dämpfer gewechselt habe, hat sie nochmal stark gelitten (schon sehr grenzwertig). Habe mir dann eine neue geholt, bei der ist die Werkzeugaufnahme knapp 1mm tiefer (ca. 4,8mm statt 4,0).


----------



## Hochi (16. April 2011)

Hab gestern in mein 2009er Torque mit DHX 4 die 350er Feder montiert, kann nur sagen passt extrem gut (ca 85 Kilo)!!
Danke an die Tips, haben sehr geholfen!
Lg aus IBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (17. April 2011)

Möchte mir demnächst warscheinlich auch ein coil dämpfer für mein 2010er trailflow holen! der dhx geht mir lngsam auf die nerven und ich möchte unbedingt mal den unterschied erfahren. was muss ich beachten wenn ich wechseln möchte? kann ich die Canyon buchsen wieder verwenden? Ist es egal ob der Dämpfer 240 oder 241mm einbaulänge hat? mit welchen dämpfern habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht? (evtl vorschläge? suche am liebsten nach einem gebrauchtem im bikemarkt...)
danke schonmal


----------



## schappi (17. April 2011)

Was nun,
willst du es verkaufen oder behalten und aufrüsten. Um das lesen dieses Threads wirst du nicht herumkommen, wenn du deine Frage beantwortet haben willst.

 Ich hasse faule Leute, die sich zurücklehnen,leise weinen und dann glauben alle Welt kommt gelaufen um ihnen alle Arbeit abzunehmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

Da ja viele Torques in letzter Zeit auf Stahlfeder umgerüstet werden, kann das vielleicht für jemanden nützlich sein: Ein Kumpel verkauft seinen nagelneuen 2011er Fox Van RC 241/76 mit 400er Feder. War nur montiert, keinen Meter gefahren, Kostenpunkt 250. Interesse => PN.


----------



## leeresblatt (29. April 2011)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Das Torque fährt sich mit dem Vivid Coil wirklich super . Man kann viel aktiver fahren, aus Anliegern rausdrücken und so weiter.
> Allerdings werde ich mir auch noch eine 300er Feder bestellen. Mit der 350er geht es zwar, aber so nutze ich den Federweg niemals aus (knapp 80 kg fahrfertig). Mit der 350er habe ich aber trotzdem knapp 25% Sag.



Welches Tune hast du eigentlich genommen? Die Frage war ja Low oder Mid und laut Grafik liegt das neue Torque genau dazwischen.


----------



## han-sch (29. April 2011)

Canyon empfielt Mid


----------



## leeresblatt (30. April 2011)

danke schon mal für deine Antwort. 

Wie würde sich der Unterschied zwischen L und M darstellen?


----------



## Mantaray79 (21. Juli 2011)

Habe heute auch meinen Rock Shox Vivid Coil fürs 2011er Torque bekommen. Ne 400er Feder hab ich bei einem Gewicht von 75kg verbaut. Fazit: deutlich zu hart. Hab mir jetzt ne 300er bestellt. Das beschriebene Problem mit der vernuddelten Schraube hatte ich auch. War aber schon ab Werk so ausgeliefert. War aber kein Problem. Schraube ausgebohrt, mit speziellen Schraubenausdreher rausgedreht und neue bestellt


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Juli 2011)

naja,also 300er feder bei 75kg is schon arg...
ich wieg 60kg un hab ne 300er, ich weiß nich,ob das für dich vllt nicht doch en bissl zu weich is


----------



## Rein (20. November 2011)

ich hab bei meinem 2010 trailflow beim dhx air nen ölwechsel gemacht. nachdem dem ich die dämpfer wieder mit neuen schrauben von canyon eingabaut habe (nachdem die alte natürlich rundgedreht war^^), wollte ich den dämpfer nach ca 5 min nochmal kurz ausbauen und was is....schraube geht nicht auf . ich dachte ich spinn, hatte sie ordenltich eingefettet nicht mal loctite war drauf und zu fest hab ich sie auch nicht angezogen.
keine ahnung was canyon da verbockt hat. 

zum glück hatte ich gleich 2 bestellt


----------



## lupaxy (15. August 2012)

hi,

fahre ein frx von 2009 und möchte mir einen vivid r2c einbauen, meine leverage ratio liegt bei 2.86

aber ich finde keine umrechnungstabelle des vivid r2c bj. 2012, kann mir jemand eine tabelle geben oder fundiert sagen ob ich b-tune oder c-tune nehmen soll?
wiege mit protection ca. 90kg...
thx
lupaxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2012)

Die Tabelle hier passt auch für den 2012er:





Du liegst also voll im Bereich "M". Ich fahre im FR (mit minimal geringerer Leverage Ratio) auch einen mit Tune M und der passt mir perfekt


----------



## lupaxy (15. August 2012)

regelt man das eigene Körpergewicht auch über den tune oder dann nur über die feder?was beeinflussen diese tunes überhaupt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2012)

Na die Frage verwundert mich jetzt aber schon ein Bisschen...!  Die Anpassung aufs Körpergewicht geht IMMER über die Feder. Die Tunes sagen nur aus, wie stark die Voreinstellung der Dämpfung ist - eben passend zu den Übersetzungsverhältnissen der Rahmen.


----------



## lupaxy (15. August 2012)

ok...wäre ja auch komisch bin mir aber immer noch unschlüssig ob mid tune oder High


----------



## 4Stroke (15. August 2012)

lupaxy schrieb:


> ok...wäre ja auch komisch bin mir aber immer noch unschlüssig ob mid tune oder High



Ich würde für meinen Torque Rahmen zum B-Tune greifen (mid).


----------



## lupaxy (16. August 2012)

@4stroke: hast du auch ein Frx und aus welchem bj.?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. August 2012)

lupaxy schrieb:


> @4stroke: hast du auch ein Frx und aus welchem bj.?



nein, aber ein normales Torque (ES)
Das C-Tune wäre mir zu stark gedämpft,
ein A-Tune käme nicht in Frage, dann könnte ich gleich einen DHX verbaut lassen


----------



## Haehnchen (17. August 2012)

Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2010
Fox DHX RC4 mit ner 450er Feder und wiege 70kg


----------



## paulipan (17. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich fahre ein Canyon Torque Vertride aus 2011 und bringe fahrfertig rund 115 KG auf die Waage... 
Der derzeit verbaute DHX 5.0 Air ist selbst mit Maximaldruck bereits am Ende und geht in die Knie. Würde gerne umbauen.

Was ich bereits herausgefunden habe, dass das 2011-er Torque Dämpfer mit 240mm Einbaulänge braucht. Würde z.B. der Dämpfer hier passen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/291213496385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Was könntet ihr mir denn für einen empfehlen, der in meiner Gewichtsklasse problemlos funktioniert und auch Reserven bietet?`
Egal ob Luft oder Coil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hochi (21. August 2014)

Hi pauliplan! Hast du das Rad neu gekauft bei Canyon? Falls ja und der Dämpfer passt nicht dann müsstest du das denen sagen vielleicht verliert der Irgendwo Luft! Ansich müsste der Dämpfer schon passen, es wird bei Dämpfern nicht nur das Maß von Auge zu Auge angegeben (240mm) sondern auch meistens der Hub also die Länge der Kolbenstange. Vlt frägsz du den Verkäufer noch ob der das von seinem weiß und du machst dich schlau welchen Hub du hast. Ich fahre ein torque fr 9 von 2009 mit dhx coil 4 und einer 350er Feder bei ca 80 Kilo fahrfertig. Lg Johannes


----------

